# Oinktoberfest 2010 Results



## oompappy (Sep 26, 2010)

Oinktoberfest 2010 Results


Grand Champion: Can't Stop Grillin'
Reserve Champion: IQue

*Overall:*

1 Can't Stop Grillin'
2 IQue
3 Diva Q
4 BucknerBrothersBarbeque
5 Big Belly BBQ
6 Ponderosa BBQ
7 Pork County Barbeque
8 Hawg Doctors
9 Oompappy
10 Big Bad Wolf Barbeque
11 Good Smoke BBQ
12 Smoked Meets
13 Smokin' Ain't Easy
14 Virginia Q
15 One Eyed Jacks
16 Q'n Canucks
17 Dog-House Willie
18 Hickory and Hops
19 Big Man BBQ
20 Desperado'sBarbecue&Cate
21 J & B Barbeque
22 Donnie's Smokehouse
23 Florida Skin & Bones
24 Regal BBQ
25 Dick's Barbeque
26 Red Valley BBQ
27 Nickel City Smokers
28 Smokin' In The Igloo
29 Buffalo Meatheads
30 5 Hogs Front PorchBBQ
31 Baran Catering
32 Noel'sCompetitionBarbequ
33 Huckleberry'sSmokeTherap
34 Smoke This
35 Alex's Place
36 Duke's Smokin Bone
37 Team Biker Brand
38 58 Main Smoke-In BBQ
39 Wicked Grillers
40 Fill-Up BBQ
41 Aces & Eights
42 Butt Hutt BBQ
43 Slow Hand BBQ
44 Misfits of Meat
45 Hoof-N-Hog Smokers
46 J & J Backyard BBQ
47 BBQ in Paradise
48 Smokin Eagles
49 Shuck & Cluck's
50 Just Wingin' It
51 FormalBBQ&EventCatering


*Chicken:*

1 Good Smoke BBQ
2 Can't Stop Grillin'
3 Nickel City Smokers
4 Virginia Q
5 Desperado'sBarbecue&Cate
6 Diva Q
7 Pork County Barbeque
8 Big Belly BBQ
9 BucknerBrothersBarbeque
10 Smoked Meets
11 Ponderosa BBQ
12 Smokin' Ain't Easy
13 Big Bad Wolf Barbeque
14 Smoke This
15 Hickory and Hops
16 IQue
17 Alex's Place
18 Hawg Doctors
19 Q'n Canucks
20 Butt Hutt BBQ
21 Team Biker Brand
22 5 Hogs Front PorchBBQ
23 One Eyed Jacks
24 Donnie's Smokehouse
25 Duke's Smokin Bone
26 Buffalo Meatheads
27 Dick's Barbeque
28 Regal BBQ
29 Florida Skin & Bones
30 Big Man BBQ
31 J & B Barbeque
32 Smokin' In The Igloo
33 Wicked Grillers
34 Shuck & Cluck's
35 Noel'sCompetitionBarbequ
36 Red Valley BBQ
37 Fill-Up BBQ
38 Dog-House Willie
39 Oompappy
40 Slow Hand BBQ
41 Smokin Eagles
42 Huckleberry'sSmokeTherap
43 BBQ in Paradise
44 Baran Catering
45 J & J Backyard BBQ
46 Hoof-N-Hog Smokers
47 Aces & Eights
48 58 Main Smoke-In BBQ
49 Misfits of Meat
50 Just Wingin' It
51 FormalBBQ&EventCatering


*Ribs:*

1 Red Valley BBQ
2 Can't Stop Grillin'
3 Big Man BBQ
4 BucknerBrothersBarbeque
5 IQue
6 One Eyed Jacks
7 Smoked Meets
8 Dog-House Willie
9 J & B Barbeque
10 Oompappy
11 Virginia Q
12 Buffalo Meatheads
13 Regal BBQ
14 Hickory and Hops
15 Big Bad Wolf Barbeque
16 Good Smoke BBQ
17 Ponderosa BBQ
18 Donnie's Smokehouse
19 Big Belly BBQ
20 Baran Catering
21 Dick's Barbeque
22 Aces & Eights
23 Nickel City Smokers
24 Misfits of Meat
25 Q'n Canucks
26 Fill-Up BBQ
27 Hawg Doctors
28 58 Main Smoke-In BBQ
29 BBQ in Paradise
30 Smoke This
31 Diva Q
32 Duke's Smokin Bone
33 Wicked Grillers
34 Desperado'sBarbecue&Cate
35 Slow Hand BBQ
36 Pork County Barbeque
37 Florida Skin & Bones
38 Smokin' In The Igloo
39 Smokin' Ain't Easy
40 Huckleberry'sSmokeTherap
41 J & J Backyard BBQ
42 Butt Hutt BBQ
43 FormalBBQ&EventCatering
44 Alex's Place
45 Hoof-N-Hog Smokers
46 Just Wingin' It
47 Noel'sCompetitionBarbequ
48 Smokin Eagles
49 5 Hogs Front PorchBBQ
50 Team Biker Brand
51 Shuck & Cluck's


*Pork:*

1 Diva Q
2 Oompappy
3 Can't Stop Grillin'
4 5 Hogs Front PorchBBQ
5 Florida Skin & Bones
6 Dick's Barbeque
7 Hawg Doctors
8 Pork County Barbeque
9 Smoked Meets
10 J & B Barbeque
11 Big Belly BBQ
12 BucknerBrothersBarbeque
13 Ponderosa BBQ
14 IQue
15 Smokin' Ain't Easy
16 Dog-House Willie
17 Big Man BBQ
18 Virginia Q
19 Regal BBQ
20 Big Bad Wolf Barbeque
21 Good Smoke BBQ
22 Hoof-N-Hog Smokers
23 Smokin' In The Igloo
24 Wicked Grillers
25 Q'n Canucks
26 One Eyed Jacks
27 58 Main Smoke-In BBQ
28 Donnie's Smokehouse
29 Smoke This
30 Slow Hand BBQ
31 Nickel City Smokers
32 Buffalo Meatheads
33 Baran Catering
34 Huckleberry'sSmokeTherap
35 Noel'sCompetitionBarbequ
36 Hickory and Hops
37 Desperado'sBarbecue&Cate
38 Red Valley BBQ
39 BBQ in Paradise
40 Aces & Eights
41 Just Wingin' It
42 Team Biker Brand
43 Butt Hutt BBQ
44 Misfits of Meat
45 Fill-Up BBQ
46 Duke's Smokin Bone
47 Alex's Place
48 Smokin Eagles
49 J & J Backyard BBQ
50 Shuck & Cluck's
51 FormalBBQ&EventCatering


*Brisket:*

1 IQue
2 Smokin' Ain't Easy
3 Hawg Doctors
4 Can't Stop Grillin'
5 Diva Q
6 Pork County Barbeque
7 Ponderosa BBQ
8 Big Bad Wolf Barbeque
9 Big Belly BBQ
10 Q'n Canucks
11 Team Biker Brand
12 Oompappy
13 BucknerBrothersBarbeque
14 Desperado'sBarbecue&Cate
15 Noel'sCompetitionBarbequ
16 Alex's Place
17 Huckleberry'sSmokeTherap
18 Donnie's Smokehouse
19 Smokin' In The Igloo
20 Hickory and Hops
21 Dog-House Willie
22 J & J Backyard BBQ
23 Baran Catering
24 Florida Skin & Bones
25 One Eyed Jacks
26 Shuck & Cluck's
27 Duke's Smokin Bone
28 Red Valley BBQ
29 Regal BBQ
30 Smokin Eagles
31 5 Hogs Front PorchBBQ
32 Good Smoke BBQ
33 58 Main Smoke-In BBQ
34 Big Man BBQ
35 Aces & Eights
36 Misfits of Meat
37 Fill-Up BBQ
38 Smoked Meets
39 J & B Barbeque
40 Dick's Barbeque
41 Virginia Q
42 Hoof-N-Hog Smokers
43 Butt Hutt BBQ
44 Buffalo Meatheads
45 Wicked Grillers
46 Nickel City Smokers
47 Slow Hand BBQ
48 BBQ in Paradise
49 Smoke This
50 Just Wingin' It
51 FormalBBQ&EventCatering


----------



## Griff (Sep 26, 2010)

Congratulations to Centralites for their great showing.


----------



## honcho (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry Tim, I didn't get to stop by. We got beat up by the wind and had to repair the tent.
Then we were way behind and almost missed the cooks meeting.
And it went down hill from there.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 28, 2010)

Did he call to 10th and from 5th again?  What did category winners get $$?


----------

